# Betta drawings



## SilentStorm (Jun 7, 2017)

some drawing's of betta's when i feel like drawing them :3

both are drawn in different pen/watermarkers/ and paint sharpie


----------



## JelLeighBean (Apr 29, 2017)

Those are amazing! *o*


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Those are really really good!


----------



## SilentStorm (Jun 7, 2017)

awwh thank you guys ; u ; ) , i tried drawing them with a bit of my design style like, hopefully to improve/add on scales ouo )


----------



## SilentStorm (Jun 7, 2017)

Drew another drawing though gijinka form of a female Betta Koi Plakat ouo )


----------



## Mauricio PC (Mar 2, 2020)

Great job!


----------

